# transmission fluid drain plugs location IH 244 tractor



## jondel (Mar 7, 2017)

Changing trans/hydraulic fluid. Book says 2 drain plugs. Laying on ground looking up at bottom of tractor I see 4 drain plugs. Front one for engine oil. 1 plug in middle & 2 plugs in back facing each other. Which 2 drain the trans/hydraulic fluid? Thanks, jondel


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi jondel, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

See item #27 on attached parts diagram. Drain plugs. In the parts description they state "not used in this application"?? If these plugs are not there, use dead reckoning. The drain plugs for the transmission have to be within the end flanges of the transmission housing.


----------



## jondel (Mar 7, 2017)

*drain plugs location*

Thanks for the diagram Harry16. I found them. jondel


----------



## Jayson (Jan 23, 2018)

jondel said:


> Changing trans/hydraulic fluid. Book says 2 drain plugs. Laying on ground looking up at bottom of tractor I see 4 drain plugs. Front one for engine oil. 1 plug in middle & 2 plugs in back facing each other. Which 2 drain the trans/hydraulic fluid? Thanks, jondel


Question for you Harry i also want to change the trans/hydraulic fluid in the same tractor. Do you know capacities and does entire system use HyTran Fuid??


----------

